# Battery to Battery cable



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking to fit a second leisure battery and was shocked at th eprice of the cables at the accesory shop £15 each.

Just wondered what anyone else has used or if anyone knows a cheaper supplier?

stew


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*cable price*

if this is for a pair of cables ,say 25mm in cross section, with correct connectors on each end it might be a reasonable price. Im an electrician and the price of copper is high at the mo . The cable will be made of fine strands which increases its manufacturing costs. TAKE CARE WHEN FITTING PLS WEAR THIN BUT TOUGH GLOVES AND SPLASH PROOF GLASSES IF LUGGING BATTERIES OUT OF CONFINED SPACES. PEOPLE CAN GET BLASE about van batteries but they produce explosive gases and contain highly corosive acid. We treat them with more respect than"JOE PUBLIC" for good reason. also remember that a pair of batteries should be 1 same size in Amhr 2,same type wet ,gel ,dry 3, same condition 4 as close to each other as poss,,,,use battery grease on terminals after fitting also ,,,best of luck andy g


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Andy. I would hvae been more than happy to pay £15 per pair but no it was £15 each.

I have seen Halfords do starter cables for about £3 each and terminals at about the same. That seems a bit better


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Back a few months ago I bought a battery link cable in Halfords, can't remember exactly how much, but under a tenner. Most auto accessory shops have them.
viator


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

For all battery cabling I recommend:
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/CA35STQ.html
then use connectors from any autofactors.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

worth looking at, thanks dave

stew


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave 

Would the cable you recommend above be sufficient for installing a Sterling B2B from the vehicle battery to the domestic where the cable run will be about 1.6m? or should I go thicker?

Advice please.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's fine, Geoff, perhaps overkill for ~45 amps over 1.6m, but nevertheless what I'd use if physical fitting is OK.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just google "Welding supplies" in your local area to find a local stockist of both cable and ring terminals.

C.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I needed a bit recently and asked at every sparky and car/hgv dealer within a good few miles. Several were showing a good length in stock but couldn't actually find it :roll: 

I ended up with a bit for free from a tyre and battery dealer 

Jason


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Go to your local scrapyard and take a couple of battery cables of a scrapper if you look about you will probably find one with appropriate ends.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave thanks

My alternator is rated at 80A and Sterling claim ( I think) to transfer 80% of output. Does that sort of amperage (c.64A) come within your 'overkill' ?

Sorry for extra Q but I am aware that the wrong cable could negate the advantage of a fairly expensive bit of kit. 

BTW I am aware about advice of increasing cables, in general, and relays etc. 

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Geoff,

Well you won't get 80% of your alternator output if you have the one I have, which is 50A input, I guess the most popular size for motorhomers. But in any case, rest assured that cable is more than enough for even a perfectionist.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thought yours was 35 sq mm Dave!
C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's what my link is, Clive.

Websites invariably miss off the squared "2".

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I must have been lucky, My unit has a facility to add a 2nd battery, with a specific cable.

Sargent Supplies

Battery Harness


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have two cables you can have when you pick this battery up Stew.
They are the eyelet types but I am sure you can get a couple of normal battery terminal connectors. These are off my 880AH battery bank to are certainly up to handling small 110AH batteries 

Karl


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

thnaks Karl


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave Thanks

I was intending to fit the 100A version of the Sterling B2B (Model BB12100) to be able to utilise max output of the alternator, whatever it will give me.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Geoff,

OK. Don't forget that to maximise battery life you should limit the charging rate in A to a fifth of the capacity in Ah.

That's why mine is the 50A model ;-)

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave 

I did not 'forget' about the 20% because I never knew it! So thanks for putting me right, as I am at about my limit of knowledge, which is why the likes of us are so grateful for professional advice.

I currently have 2X80A leisure batteries ( I assume that with the B2B we only consider their Ah since they are the 'receiving units from vehicle battery via the B2B, so on the 20% rule I should be looking at the 30A unit.

However, I am thinking of replacing them with 2X110Ah. Thus 20% of 220Ah = 44A, so even then should I be restricting the B2B to the 30A model or would the 50A model be tolerable, considering that unless the batteries are well flat the charger will not be pumping in the full 50A?

Alternatively is there a way to restrict the 50A charge to 44A? or even to 32A while I still have the 2X80Ah in which there is still some life.

Sorry if this topic has expanded.

If you are busy with Christmas a reply afterwards would be equally welcome.

Meanwhile have a HAPPY CHRISTMAS!

Best Wishes 

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Geoff,

"so grateful for professional advice"
Better go elsewhere then!

Buy the 50A. It is an input spec anyway, so given B2B efficiency losses when you have your new batteries you are smack on the money.

Dave


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Try a local battery supplier. Many are able to make up leads to an exact length and proper crimped terminals on the ends. Personal experience with Exeter Batteries would suggest their prices are very competitive too.
I was told that crimped terminals are better than soldered due to vibration.


----------



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Price of cables and linking batteries*

I think I paid £18+- in Stockwell Motors London for a pair of cables with connectors.

I needed them to join my 2 new 110 ahr elecsol batteries together cos we were fed up with the limited equipment life runnig off the 85 ahr single. My son-in-law now tells me that because we have increased the amperage I should have thicker cables. I don't understand electricity. In my ignorance i thought increasing the ahr was about increasing the capacity to provide the same output for LONGER , not the strength of the output so why the need for thicker cables?

Can anyone recommend an auto electrician in south London area?

Thanks

Paul


----------

